# Bowtech Carbon Knight



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

Looking to upgrade from my Browning Vapor.. pickings are slim for a lefty to actually shoot a bow prior to buying...so i was cruising EBAY and found this bow. Not very familiar with Bowtech... Any opinions????


----------



## Corey K (Dec 11, 2009)

I shot a RH Carbon Knight when they first came out, nice little bow. I shot the bow bare, did have a little jump nothing bad though. Fairly quiet and modest speeds. Didn't compare to the Insanity that I shot afterwards though and doesn't have the fit and feel of a Hoyt Carbon Matrix at the time. I think if the price is right it would be a good hunting bow.

Side note, not sure what your spending limit is? Seriously take a look at the new Martin Carbon bows, pretty affordable for a new rig.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

I shot a bowtech for many years until the limb blew up on it. Then I had to deal with their customer service....I will never touch another bowtech for the rest of my life! 

Steer clear!


----------



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

Bowtech's are awesome.

Look for the Carbon Icon, it's the Knight with the power shift disc module which can change the draw cycle. I was all over a Hoyt Spyder or Carbon Element until I shot the Icon, which was about half the cost of the Hoyt's...and just as good, just as fast.

Thill might have a valid complaint, but I also know of some people who have had issues with getting anything done at other bow makers from Matthews to Hoyt to even Darton. Customer service is usually a two way street and the story almost always ends up somewhere in the middle of what each side says.

I'd roll over to Sunry's to check out and see if they have a Lefty Icon in stock. They are in Fenton, not far from Genessee. Their service is excellent.

It's not a gimmick, it actually works. Draw is smoother and about 10FPS slower. Flip it over and the draw is a bit harder with a more noticeable peak, but it picks up over 10FPS, chronograph confirmed. On the softer setting, it's shooting 295-300FPS with a 28.5" draw and off the shelf arrows and 100gr heads.

Let's not even talk about the weight savings that is very NOTICEABLE after carrying it in the field. If you have a 100yrd hike to your stand, no big deal, but compared to carrying my friends Hoyt Charger which weighs almost two pounds more, the further you walk, the more noticeable it is. 

You get my vote to either grab that Knight or look for an Icon, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks for the input. Another reason I was considering is my draw length. 30.5


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Try calling bowtech's customer service and ask them about their typical turnaround time...or ask them what their policy is if they no longer make the bow you are buying today. If your experience is anything like mine, you will never get a return call or a response to any of the countless emails sent. 

My limb blew up in August, I finally got a new bowtech (after paying an additional $300) days before the bow opener. I sent countless emails and tried to call their customer service directly and NEVER had anyone respond to me. I loved my bow, at the time it was their flagship bow (destroyer 340, paid over $900). A simple call from them might have salvaged my relationship with Bowtech. Now I will never buy from them again, and I'm happy to share my experience with anyone that is considering buying from their company.


----------



## Corey K (Dec 11, 2009)

thill said:


> Try calling bowtech's customer service and ask them about their typical turnaround time...or ask them what their policy is if they no longer make the bow you are buying today. If your experience is anything like mine, you will never get a return call or a response to any of the countless emails sent.
> 
> My limb blew up in August, I finally got a new bowtech (after paying an additional $300) days before the bow opener. I sent countless emails and tried to call their customer service directly and NEVER had anyone respond to me. I loved my bow, at the time it was their flagship bow (destroyer 340, paid over $900). A simple call from them might have salvaged my relationship with Bowtech. Now I will never buy from them again, and I'm happy to share my experience with anyone that is considering buying from their company.



That stinks, I've heard a lot of bad things about their limbs on certain bows with delamination.


----------



## Bomba (Jul 26, 2005)

Bought my son the Carbon Icon last week for Xmas.. After about 50 shots, the top cam is starting to make a loud noise... Everything is tight on it. took back to shop and they went through it and everything is tight. Can't get the rattle noise to stop..Sounds like the shift module is what's vibrating. Called Bowtech this morning got a call back within a half hour. A new cam is on the way...... First time I've had to call them and am very happy with the customer service. Hopefully it fixes the problem, it's a great shooting light bow....


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe (Apr 18, 2012)

Bomba said:


> Bought my son the Carbon Icon last week for Xmas.. After about 50 shots, the top cam is starting to make a loud noise... Everything is tight on it. took back to shop and they went through it and everything is tight. Can't get the rattle noise to stop..Sounds like the shift module is what's vibrating. Called Bowtech this morning got a call back within a half hour. A new cam is on the way...... First time I've had to call them and am very happy with the customer service. Hopefully it fixes the problem, it's a great shooting light bow....


Sounds like a typical Bowtech... P.O.S


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

Corey K said:


> That stinks, I've heard a lot of bad things about their limbs on certain bows with delamination.


That's why they are referred to as "Blow Tech"


----------



## Jet08 (Aug 21, 2007)

thill said:


> I shot a bowtech for many years until the limb blew up on it. Then I had to deal with their customer service....I will never touch another bowtech for the rest of my life!
> 
> Steer clear!


I am very surprised to hear this.. I have had nothing but great experiences with them. That being said, I have only ever had to make one claim (previously mentioned delamination issue, bowtech has since switched suppliers) and it was very easy and pain free for me to get a brand new bow at no cost to me.


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

Jet08 said:


> and it was very easy and pain free for me to get a brand new bow at no cost to me.



Nothing like rubbing a little salt in his wound!


----------



## Jet08 (Aug 21, 2007)

wolverines said:


> Nothing like rubbing a little salt in his wound!


Certainly not my intention. Just trying to provide an equally honest experience for the OP.


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

Jet08 said:


> Certainly not my intention. Just trying to provide an equally honest experience for the OP.


Copy that. 
Just the fact that so many people have had experiences with their customer service, positive or not, should raise a red flag IMO. 
Maybe they've solved their past issues in the last couple years, but they now have a reputation...


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

wolverines said:


> Copy that.
> Just the fact that so many people have had experiences with their customer service, positive or not, should raise a red flag IMO.
> Maybe they've solved their past issues in the last couple years, but they now have a reputation...


I agree. Too many issues from them to get my money. Too many quality bows out there. I have probably heard about more problems with Bowtechs than I have from any other bow maker.


----------

